# WhateverYouPrefur V. MadeFurYou(AzureCoyote)



## Qoph (Jul 27, 2010)

I've pretty much narrowed my search for a fursuit maker down to these two.  Does anyone have any experience with either, or other advice?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 27, 2010)

Though I haven't worked with either, I've heard some amazing things of AzureCoyote. 

I'd personally go for the quality of fabric. The finished head should be what you look for though.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, both of those makers are absolutely wonderful. 
I think you'd end up getting a great suit from either. XD


----------



## Shico (Jul 27, 2010)

When torn between makers: chose the lowest price

...or flip a coin


----------



## Fay V (Jul 27, 2010)

Shico said:


> When torn between makers: chose the lowest price
> 
> ...or flip a coin


 
I would not go with this. suits are not something you want to go cheap on. 
I would go with the above suggestion of looking at fabric quality. The higher the quality the better. You can also try contacting the makers about fabric and Estimated completion time. You'd get a sense of how they work with customers and if you want to work with them, plus that lovely information about fabric and ETC


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 27, 2010)

ughhh punsssss


----------



## Dan. (Jul 27, 2010)

I have always liked the look of AC's suits more...


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 27, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I would not go with this. suits are not something you want to go cheap on.
> I would go with the above suggestion of looking at fabric quality. The higher the quality the better. You can also try contacting the makers about fabric and Estimated completion time. You'd get a sense of how they work with customers and if you want to work with them, plus that lovely information about fabric and ETC


 
The quality of the fabric is not the question you should ask, it is the quality of the fursuit.

Things like seams, how many times a person with a suit from X made repairs, any issues with the suit after trying it on and running around with it.


----------



## Hyasinth (Jul 28, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The quality of the fabric is not the question you should ask, it is the quality of the fursuit.
> 
> Things like seams, how many times a person with a suit from X made repairs, any issues with the suit after trying it on and running around with it.



This. How long a suit lasts and how often it needs repairs is much more important.


----------



## Deo (Jul 28, 2010)

AzureCoyote. Skittles. Nuff said. Ick.


----------



## Shukie (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea... What Deovacuus said.. Theres a video out there.. involving azurecoyte and her bf.. suit sexing it up in skittles.. and frankly i would'nt trust anyoen who does that to NOT do that to a costume made for me.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 29, 2010)

Wait what?


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 29, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Wait what?


 
That's what I thought.  
Never heard that.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jul 29, 2010)

AzureCoyote makes really nice suits I've seen a number of them in person her style is very toony but if you like that I'd say go with her


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 29, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Wait what?


 Basicly, she made the Skittles suit.
Did naughty things in it.
sold it to someone without them knowing.


----------



## Deo (Jul 29, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Basicly, she made the Skittles suit.
> Did naughty things in it.
> sold it to someone without them knowing.


 
This. Then posted the video after the sale. Woohoo furry fandumb is_ classy_.
I talked to a friend of the guy who owns the suit now. The owner returned it and thought Azure would make him another bodysuit. I told the friend I doubted the owner had gotten a new bodysuit, because Skittles was made out of pillows (ya know the furry ones?) all sewn together so I doubted Azure would/could make a new body (because who can find that many weird pillows again?). The friend took another good look at Skittles and said it has an white patch of fur that doesn't exactly match plastered over the crotch. But the guy who owns it thinks it's new and clean.


----------



## Shico (Jul 29, 2010)

The Skittles suit was a personal suit that was later sold, I highly highly doubt she would get smexy in a commission.
HOWEVER selling a yiffsuit without saying it was a yiffsuit is...just...SO not okay. DX
Nor is just replacing part of the bodysuit and claiming its a new one (as Deovacuus above claims)

Still, I really really doubt she would "play" with a customers costume before sending it, the Skittles suit was hers to begin with and she resold it, it was not a customer order that she messed with (correct me if I am wrong)
But...well I just really hate the whole "furries are people who have sex in animal costumes" thing so she really lost my respect, and I no longer wish to order from her (that and I decided I want a realistic costume anyway)


----------



## Deo (Jul 31, 2010)

Shico said:


> But...well I just really hate the whole "furries are people who have sex in animal costumes" thing so she really lost my respect, and I no longer wish to order from her (that and I decided I want a realistic costume anyway)


 
You should talk to Monoyasha over at monoyasha.deviantart.com she made my suit, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3766431/ at a sweet sweet price and fast. plugplugplug


----------



## makeitso (Aug 2, 2010)

Been lurking for a while but, I just wanted to throw in my two cents here since I actually have a Prefur suit, a fox. Let me just say that it's been a pleasure buying from her. She's very pleasant to work with and quite accomodating. In fact, my design had some difficult fur colors and she went above and beyond to look for a matching material instead of telling me I had to change my fur color. It really blew me away. 

To be honest, I much "prefur"(hahaha..err, moving on) her suits to AzureCoyote by far. She'll even work with you and make concept art for your suit so she knows exactly what you're looking for. Prefur uses some really high quality stuff in her construction and you could really abuse it before it breaks(not that I'd ever want to). I've had this for a year now and worn it to 4 different cons and it's still in really good shape. No need for repairs at all. Just really high quality construction.

As far as price and quality go, I'd recommend Prefur, totally. She's really blown me away how much her suits have improved over the past year. Also, she made a suit for me a YEAR ago, since then she's become as good as mixedcandy in my opinion. I mean, she's got this new resin moving  jaw demo up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nh4hsOLiEs

After seeing all these new features, I'll definitely buy from her again


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

makeitso said:


> Been lurking for a while but, I just wanted to throw in my two cents here since I actually have a Prefur suit, a fox. Let me just say that it's been a pleasure buying from her. She's very pleasant to work with and quite accomodating. In fact, my design had some difficult fur colors and she went above and beyond to look for a matching material instead of telling me I had to change my fur color. It really blew me away.
> 
> To be honest, I much "prefur"(hahaha..err, moving on) her suits to AzureCoyote by far. She'll even work with you and make concept art for your suit so she knows exactly what you're looking for. Prefur uses some really high quality stuff in her construction and you could really abuse it before it breaks(not that I'd ever want to). I've had this for a year now and worn it to 4 different cons and it's still in really good shape. No need for repairs at all. Just really high quality construction.
> 
> ...


If I ever decide to buy a suit, if I can't make one myself, I might buy from Prefur.
Because that suit in the video was amazing.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 2, 2010)

Hyasinth said:


> This. How long a suit lasts and how often it needs repairs is much more important.


 
A costume can be made with the most expensive fur possible and it could have the durability of a Dollar Store table cloth.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

makeitso said:


> I mean, she's got this new resin moving  jaw demo up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nh4hsOLiEs


 
That's genuinely astounding. Gives a wonderful effect and reminds me so much of a British series called Mongrels and the puppets they use: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTHJszgVfGk

I would definitely (if I was interested in buying a fursuit in any way) choose 'Prefur if not simply because the resin jaw piece looks incredible and shows her talent off incredibly well.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm a fan of both suit makers however the eyes on the WateverYouPrefur heads is what would sway me in that direction, The follow me type ones she does are beyond awesome imo. AC does have an ability to create ones with alot of personality and tackle rather complex designs so if ur markings are pretty whack its a fair bet she could do it.

btw on that skittles thing there are pics of her construction room up that feature still atleast five pillows worth of the skittles material, now the photos are post the whole ordeal (the melody boat head is on the same rack) so it wouldn't be to unrealistic to say that she did and does have a surpluss of skittles material that one could potentially make/ have made a new body from. 
Sorry for that just thought i'd chip it in, i still aint no fan of people getting freaky in suits and all but i'm not gonna right an artist off either for something that happened a while ago.


----------



## Cratia (Aug 7, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, what people do in their private lives is of no concern to me, and I'm not sure what the situation was with said video, but oh well.

My boyfriend is getting his suit made by Azure, and so far the only thing I can say that I'm not a fan of so far, was her tendency to overlook things professionally.  She's REALLY fast on her turn-out time, and my boyfriend is really pleased with her so far.


----------



## kailla (Aug 8, 2010)

My mate bought a suit from Made Fur You very recently and I want you to know that she was very professional, asked tons of questions, and offered lots advice on anything we wanted to know about like how to make a duct tape dummy for us newbies. Azure is a sweet, wonderful person whom I can't wait to meet again. Her suits, not her private life or any stupid gossip that may or may not be true are what Qoph is asking about. Her style is more on the cartoony side, she loves bright colors and big feet. She'll listen to any suggestions and likes a challenge, which my mate certainly was! The suit is too new to have much wear on tear it as yet, so I don't know how long it will last, but so far it has survived one Anthrocon and lots of youtubing without so much as a loose thread. I felt I needed to defend such a great artist, since that is what is important here. I hope you're decision, Qoph, will be based on the facts and not on hearsay. I'm sure Azure will be more than happy to answer any questions you may have about her suits. Good luck with yours, and I hope it's exactly what you are dreaming of, regardless of who made it.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 8, 2010)

As far as Azure drama goes, oh well. People do stupid shit, and then life goes on. She's still very talented, and shouldn't be harped on for the rest of her life about one bad decision. 

But for this one I'm going to have to say PreFur, because I love her style and I actually almost went with her- I ended up not because her style was still developing at the time and she didn't have enough suits under her belt to give me a good idea of how things would turn out. I went with Kilcodo instead, in case you're wondering. She's one cool gal, and I'm actually in the process of discussing a second suit with her.


----------

